# Gold foils from fingers after AP



## patnor1011 (Mar 8, 2011)

Washed with HCl and water ready for HCl/Cl... When there will be more 
Try to guess their weight


----------



## shyknee (Mar 8, 2011)

how many grams of fingers (mixed? tight or loose?)


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hehe... That would be easy then. Try to shoot with closed eyes  
This one is tricky as we all know how our eyes can deceive us... I have another picture ready with this foils on scales 

Ok to give you bit of help it was fingers from 38 network cards, 10 slot pentiums, 37 ram sticks, 12 video cards, 8 sound cards, 4 server slot cpu`s...


----------



## wrecker45 (Mar 8, 2011)

2 1/2 grams...jim :shock:


----------



## glondor (Mar 8, 2011)

I will go with 3.22 grams....


----------



## goldenchild (Mar 8, 2011)

2.37 grams


----------



## wrecker45 (Mar 8, 2011)

is there a prize. :mrgreen:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 8, 2011)

.8 grams 8)


----------



## Buzz (Mar 8, 2011)

1.1g


----------



## Emmjae (Mar 8, 2011)

1.75 g


----------



## stihl88 (Mar 8, 2011)

1.6g


----------



## wrecker45 (Mar 8, 2011)

hey patnor. if you put a closing date on this. i will donate a prize.


----------



## parrothead (Mar 8, 2011)

1.4 grams


----------



## Palladium (Mar 8, 2011)

1.5


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 8, 2011)

Well this was meant only as a fun. This is the best way how to show how deceiving they may look. Buzz is the winner, Barren was close too. it is exactly 1.1g that paper weighted 0.4g.
They will go to HCl/Cl so final weight will be 0.9-1g. 

It look like we like to play so I will think about some contest in near future  .
Thanks.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 8, 2011)

They are so light that I was holding my breath when taking pictures and sneeze would result in mini catastrophe and gold plated carpet


----------



## wrecker45 (Mar 8, 2011)

do you have a big enough container to put your carpet in a/p. :mrgreen:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 8, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> They are so light that I was holding my breath when taking pictures and sneeze would result in mini catastrophe and gold plated carpet



Follow the yellow brick road, follow the yellow brick road..... 8) 

After your final process and melting give the weight again. :mrgreen:


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 8, 2011)

You could just sell your gold carpet to Noxx, I bet he does have one of those yet.

Jim


----------



## shyknee (Mar 8, 2011)

ok ok i just go back I will guess 2.2 only because 2.37 is allready taken.


----------



## wrecker45 (Mar 8, 2011)

watch the leprechauns dont steal your carpet. :lol:


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Mar 10, 2011)

wrecker45 said:


> do you have a big enough container to put your carpet in a/p. :mrgreen:




:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

